# Looking for...



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

someone local and fairly priced to have a custom rod built...will be purchasing everything from a local dealer but i'm not experienced to do it myself and i don't want to mess up this project...


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

well...i guess i thought this would be a good opportunity for some of you to get some more experience while also making a little cash on the side...


----------



## Skate_Magnet (Sep 24, 2002)

*...*

Actually, the rod building isn't that difficult. I was hesitant at first, but my rod came out nice. Wouldn't be a bad idea to build one by yourself. I'm sure many experts on this forum will give you good tips.


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

i don't want to buy into all the machinery etc. necessary to spin the rods and other such stuff...i'm not interested in building the rods myself, but i do want a rod that is designed by me with the goodies i want...


----------



## RACN35 (Oct 17, 2004)

next time you pop in o the virginia board - get ahold of scott wood. he makes some awesome rods- i fished with his last weekend and all 8 rods in the boat he made him self !! he lives in chesapeake. jamie 

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33304


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

thanks...its just that theres this specific handle design that i want for this rod...and i don't like how just about all commercial custom rod shops will "sign" *YOUR* rod with their logo...i want it too just be what i want...and i don't see the problem with just saying..."This rod was made by '...'." rather than having the whole design ruined with the builder's sig...


----------



## ScottWood (May 16, 2005)

ASK4Fish said:


> thanks...its just that theres this specific handle design that i want for this rod...and i don't like how just about all commercial custom rod shops will "sign" *YOUR* rod with their logo...i want it too just be what i want...and i don't see the problem with just saying..."This rod was made by '...'." rather than having the whole design ruined with the builder's sig...


Dude, if you want a custom rod, you're worrying about the wrong things at this stage. Don't bother to buy your own components and don't worry about the signature. Just call Clyde, or Lou Reyna (heaver) or Wayne Fowlkes and tell them what you want. They are all outstanding rod builders. If you want specific components, tell them. If you want a specific handle design tell them. If you DON'T want their logo on the rod, tell them. If they're unable or unwilling to cooperate, then go to somebody else.

Do listen to their advice, though, when you start discussing rod design. Each of them has handled more rods than you or I will ever touch in a lifetime. But if you're hard over on something, then, cool, they should be good with it.

I primarily build rods for myself or friends. If you're unable to nail somebody down that will do the job, I'll be happy to help you as well. I'd rather help YOU build YOUR OWN rod over building one for you though.  



/Scott


----------



## tw (May 1, 2003)

*I'm convinced Heaver is the man*

Meet and talk with him before buying your parts, he may be able to get the same items cheaper. Technically I've not had a rod wrapped any better. He's a really nice guy and when he's done you'll have just what you want. I've had rods built by another local professional and found after attempting to fish with the rod is was anything but what I wanted. Lou is currently working on a rod for me and I can't wait to pick it up, he's got a great reputation and stands behind his work. 

Good luck in your quest, Tim


----------



## ASK4Fish (May 4, 2005)

ScottWood said:


> Dude, if you want a custom rod, you're worrying about the wrong things at this stage. Don't bother to buy your own components and don't worry about the signature. Just call Clyde, or Lou Reyna (heaver) or Wayne Fowlkes and tell them what you want. They are all outstanding rod builders. If you want specific components, tell them. If you want a specific handle design tell them. If you DON'T want their logo on the rod, tell them. If they're unable or unwilling to cooperate, then go to somebody else.
> 
> Do listen to their advice, though, when you start discussing rod design. Each of them has handled more rods than you or I will ever touch in a lifetime. But if you're hard over on something, then, cool, they should be good with it.
> 
> ...


i have consulted many commercial and private rod builders on the design, and most like the individual style and look that i want the parts have been chosen by me and a private builder however i want someone to build it for me without adding their own twists which seems to be what everyone i've talked to wants to do...


----------

